# Job Financial Adviser in Dubai



## Fliss (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I have joined the site today. I am thinking of relocating to Dubai as a Financial Adviser. I have over 20 years experience in Banking in the UK and Ireland and have over 10 years experience as a Financial Adviser (dealt with all income brackets including high net worth) and am FPC qualifed in the UK and Ireland. I have numerous Diplomas and have won many financial sales based awards. Could someone advise me please:-
(a)What is the demand supply like for a job as a Financial Adviser in Dubai?(b) What qualifications are needed?
(c) Who should I approach for a job?
(d) Any other information you can give me would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,

Fliss


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

See this previous thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...financial-mortgage-adviser-opportunities.html


In short, there are a few tied agent positions through banks, but other roles are for self-starting independent advisers through brokers.



-


----------

